# Huge step in a good direction



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

We made a major leap in progress! I've been working with him on his "step up" and introducing "come to me". Come to me is where he flies and lands on my outstretched hand. Today he did it! When I felt him drop to fly off my hand I said, "Go home" and he landed on his cage. No more than 2 minutes later he turned towards me again and after calling 3 times he came to me. After lots of praise earning me soft chirps (while on me!) I said go home and he DID!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is great progress!!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's fantastic progress so glad he's settling in to your home.You are doing a great job with him.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, amazing! I'm jealous.  My rotten Sunny understands when I tell her to "come", I know she does, but she usually doesn't do it unless there is something in it for her,  like millet or toasted pita. (When there's a treat then she will flock to me on her own in a split-second without me having to open my mouth.) Once in a while she would decide to be nice and would come when I tell her to, but usually she can't be bothered so she pretends she doesn't understand.


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL ever since he has given me his back. So I went back to working on his Step up and Time To Go In (go back in the cage). He has been bribed with bits of my pumpkin birdy bread and millet. But he still bites before hopping on if there is no treat. So I don't end the session until one treat and bite free step up. He did not screech at all today. My head thanks him


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Today I was working with him, he acted all ready to fly to me, then stopped. A few minutes later my husband walks into the room and Nova flew over and perched on his head! WAH! mean birdie lol


----------



## cjherrey (Apr 25, 2012)

Souds great


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rc*Helicopters|cheap rc parts|Mini Rc Helicopters


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like you are making great progress,please keep us updated we love hearing about a bird's progress when it comes to taming and bonding.


----------

